# wer ist noch auf [email protected] reingefallen?



## Unregistriert (27 September 2010)

Im August erhielt ich einen Anruf von Herrn Andreas P aus B. Er war auf Werbung von mir aufmerksam geworden und fragte an, ob ich Interesse an Datenlisten und Marketingmaterial hätte. Per E-Mail erhielt ich Leseproben. Name, Anschrift, Telefon, Fax, alle Daten über ihn waren vorhanden. Es folgte noch ein weiterer Telefon- und E-Mailkontakt. Danach entschied ich mich für den Kauf und überwies 75€.
Seitdem habe ich nichts wieder von Herrn P gehört. Die Datenlisten und das Arbeitsmaterial habe ich nicht erhalten. Er antwortet weder auf E-Mails noch auf ein FAX und er geht nicht ans Telefon oder läss sich von (s)einer Frau verleugnen. 
Hat jemand die gleichen Erfahrungen mit Herrn P gemacht? Muss ich das Geld unter "negative Erfahrungen" verbuchen oder habe ich Chance, es wiederzubekommen?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2010)

*AW: wer ist noch auf [email protected] reingefallen?*

Das riecht doch stark nach nicht erlaubten Datenhandel. Und bei Dir vermutlich um Kauf von Adressen für einen Spam run?
Sei froh, diese Daten nicht erhalten zu haben. Die möglicherweise folgenden Abmahnungen würden Dir ein tieferes Loch in die Kasse reißen.
Auch wenn der Händler ein DOI für diese Adressen gehabt hätte, geht dieses Werbeinverständnis bei Kauf nicht automatisch an Dich über. Du benötigst dazu wieder ein eigenes DOI.
Also sei froh, dass es Dich nur 75 Euro Lehrgeld gekostet hat.


----------



## barbaraf73 (30 September 2010)

*AW: wer ist noch auf [email protected] reingefallen?*

Mir ist das am 17.09.2010 genauso passiert. Herr Pxx rief mich an, bezog sich auf ein business mit dem ich zurzeit arbeite und redete bald eine Stunde lang ohne Punkt und Komma über die Fehler die wir Volltrottel doch alle im Internetbusiness machen. Er hatte durch Recherchen für diverse Firmen ein Gesamtpaket mit E-Books und Mailadressen für € 99,00 anzubieten. Da ich den Eindruck hatte, dass er sich recht gut im Internet-Geschäft auskennt, habe ich dieses Paket bestellt. Bis heute habe ich es nicht erhalten. Er antwortet weder auf Mails und geht auch nicht ans Telefon. Die 99,00 € waren auch nur normal zu überweisen, dass hatt er sich gut überlegt, denn die kann man nicht zurück holen. Wenn man Andreas Pxx googelt, kann man einiges einsehen. Er scheint auch bei Facebook Mitglied zu sein. Ich werde ihn jetzt anzeigen. Ob das was hilft, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 September 2010)

*AW: wer ist noch auf [email protected] reingefallen?*

Hallo zusammen,

hier scheint der Herr Andreas P. aus Bremen auch aktiv zu sein und Opfer für seine eMail- und eBook-Abzocke zu suchen:
Forums-viewtopic-E-Book-Shop Next Generation | Gruenderstadt - die grosse Plattform rund um die Existenzgründung für Existenzgruender, Selbständige und Unternehmer

Du hast seine Adresse und die Bankverbindung, da kannst Du das Geld per Einschreiben zurückfordern und ihn in Verzug setzen um dann einen Mahnbescheid, etc. gegen ihn zu erwirken.

Nebelwolf


----------



## barbaraf73 (30 September 2010)

*AW: wer ist noch auf [email protected] reingefallen?*

Danke für den Tip. Die Adresse stimmt nicht. Unter seinem Namen ist er zumindest nicht auf Myrtenstr. gemeldet. Aber mit der Bankverbindung lässt sich was anfangen. Dann werde ich es doch einem Anwalt übergeben. Mit Advocard geht das ja.

Gruß
barbaraf73


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: wer ist noch auf [email protected] reingefallen?*

Mich hat er auch über eine Stunde bequatscht. Sogar noch ein zweites Mal, als ich VOR der Bezahlung noch eine Frage hatte.
Nun mögen mich andere belächeln, aber er machte zumindest einen seriösen Eindruck. Auch als er immer von Herrn Lange vom Bundesverband Onlinehandel sprach, mit dem er viel zu tun hatte. 
Diesmal hat mich wohl meine weibliche Intuition total verlassen. Umso wütender bin ich nun und wenn ich mein Geld nicht wieder bekomme, so sollen wenigstens alle anderen vor ihm gewarnt sein.
Habe ihn z. B. beim "schwarzen Schaf" gemeldet und auch schon den Musterbrief (leicht abgeändert) an seine Bank geschickt. Und die Anzeige wird folgen.
Übrigens scheint aber die Telefon-Nummer zu stimmen, denn zweimal ging wie gesagt eine Frau ran und gab die Auskunft, er sei zur Zeit nicht im Haus.
Viele Grüße mit dem Wunsch, dass der P aus B seine Strafe bekommt!!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: wer ist noch auf [email protected] reingefallen?*

mir ging´s auch so. Ich werde 1. Anzeige erstatten und 2. mein Geld zivielrechtlich einklagen. Herr P. ist sehr gewieft und rechnet mit Sicherheit damit, dass der Klageaufwand den Geschädigten abhalten wird. Auch ist ein gerichtl. Mahnverfahren recht einfach ab zu schmettern. Ich denke, wir sollten hier einheitlich vor gehen. 

Wer möchte, kann mit mir über folgende eMail-adresse in Kontakt treten:
 [edit] 

Asket


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: wer ist noch auf [email protected] reingefallen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das riecht doch stark nach nicht erlaubten Datenhandel. Und bei Dir vermutlich um Kauf von Adressen für einen Spam run?
> Sei froh, diese Daten nicht erhalten zu haben. Die möglicherweise folgenden Abmahnungen würden Dir ein tieferes Loch in die Kasse reißen.
> Auch wenn der Händler ein DOI für diese Adressen gehabt hätte, geht dieses Werbeinverständnis bei Kauf nicht automatisch an Dich über. Du benötigst dazu wieder ein eigenes DOI.
> Also sei froh, dass es Dich nur 75 Euro Lehrgeld gekostet hat.



---------------------------------------------------
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn dieser Eintrag von Herrn A. P. stammt.

MfG
Asket


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: wer ist noch auf [email protected] reingefallen?*

Nö, das ist mein Posting und ich habe mit dem Kerl nichts am Hut - kenne Iihn auch gar nicht.
Hätte ich sonst was von 'nicht erlaubten Datenhandel' geschrieben?
Ihr solltet Euch erst einmal erkundigen, inwieweit man gekaufte Daten verwenden kann.
Es gibt Urteile, in denen deutlich gemacht wird, dass man eine eigene Einverständniserklärung des Inhabers der Daten benötigt (h**p://w*w.webshoprecht.de/IRModule/Adresshandel.php#11). Hier finden sich weitere Links zu diversen Urteilen. Sicherlich lesenswert bevor man sich Daten über cold Calls 'andrehen' lässt.
Eine Weitergabe des möglicherweise vorliegenden Opt-In (oder Double Opt-In) gilt nicht beim Verkauf der Daten.
Es gibt genug Anwälte, die nur auf kleinste Fehler bei Onlineshops warten (Impressum, Widerrufserklärung usw.) Da wird eine unerlaubte Werbemail auch gleich abgemahnt. Aber mir solls egal sein, nicht meine Kohle...
Lasst dann aber bitte Postings a la "Hilfe, böser Anwalt will Geld von mir".

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2010)

*AW: wer ist noch auf [email protected] reingefallen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> mir ging´s auch so. Ich werde 1. Anzeige erstatten und 2. mein Geld zivielrechtlich einklagen. Herr P. ist sehr gewieft und rechnet mit Sicherheit damit, dass der Klageaufwand den Geschädigten abhalten wird. Auch ist ein gerichtl. Mahnverfahren recht einfach ab zu schmettern. Ich denke, wir sollten hier einheitlich vor gehen.
> 
> Wer möchte, kann mit mir über folgende eMail-adresse in Kontakt treten:
> [edit]
> ...



Hallo Asket,

sorry, war lange nicht auf dieser Seite, es lag viel an. Würde gern mit Ihnen in Kontakt treten, aber die E-Mail-Adresse ist ja editiert. Ich wollte mich zunächst nicht mehr über den Vorgang ärgern und mich belasten. Doch ich sehe auch nicht ein, dass solche Verbrecher ungeschoren davon kommen. Deshalb werde ich jetzt erstmal mit dem Mahnverfahren starten. 

Ihnen, mir und evtl. allen anderen Betroffenen viel Erfolg!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2010)

*AW: wer ist noch auf [email protected] reingefallen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nö, das ist mein Posting und ich habe mit dem Kerl nichts am Hut - kenne Iihn auch gar nicht.
> Hätte ich sonst was von 'nicht erlaubten Datenhandel' geschrieben?
> Ihr solltet Euch erst einmal erkundigen, inwieweit man gekaufte Daten verwenden kann.
> Es gibt Urteile, in denen deutlich gemacht wird, dass man eine eigene Einverständniserklärung des Inhabers der Daten benötigt (h**p://w*w.webshoprecht.de/IRModule/Adresshandel.php#11). Hier finden sich weitere Links zu diversen Urteilen. Sicherlich lesenswert bevor man sich Daten über cold Calls 'andrehen' lässt.
> ...



Das mit dem unerlaubten Datenhandel ist ja eine Sache. Da liegen Sie natürlich völlig richtig. Nur soweit ist es ja noch gar nicht gekommen. A.P. aus B. hatte -zumindest seiner ausschweifenden Aussage nach zu urteilen- zusätzlich diverses hilfreiches Material, welches mit zur Verfügung gestellt werden sollte. Wie gesagt, soweit kam es nun gar nicht. 
Deshalb ist es aber doch noch lange nicht richtig, dass sich dieser Typ finanziell, illegal bereichert und obendrein auch noch ungeschoren davon kommt.
Mag ja sein, dass ich mit der Bezahlung etwas voreilig und zu naiv war. Doch das alles rechtfertigt nicht das Handeln von dem Mann.


----------



## Hippo (3 November 2010)

*AW: wer ist noch auf [email protected] reingefallen?*

Dazu einfach den Vorschlag:

Registriert euch, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn ... 

(über PN)


----------



## sprotte (4 November 2010)

*AW: wer ist noch auf [email protected] reingefallen?*



Hippo schrieb:


> Dazu einfach den Vorschlag:
> 
> Registriert euch, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn ...
> 
> (über PN)




Das war eigentliche eine sehr gute Idee :wall:  

Danke Hippo! :-D


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2011)

*AW: wer ist noch auf [email protected] reingefallen?*

Auch ich wurde von Herrn (...) angerufen und ca. 1 Stunde bequatscht. Dabei erweckte er den Eindruck, von Seriösität und Sachverstand. Ich bestellte daraufhin eine Artikelsammlung, Preis 39- Euro und überwies den Betrag. Die Gegenleistung wurde bis heute nicht erbracht, alles andere, wie in den Beiträgen der anderen Geschädigten schon dargelegt, auf Mails keine Antwort, am Telefon lässt er sich verleugnen usw.
Egal, ob ich das Geld zurückerhalte oder nicht, auf alle Fälle zeige ich diesen Ganoven an.
Ich hasse solche hinterlistigen, feigen Betrüger. Am liebsten würde ich ihn aufsuchen und seine
Gesichtszüge erneuern.


----------



## MarieLeu (29 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

er ist wieder aktiv, hat mich letztes Jahr auch am Telefon zugequatscht und bin dämlicher Weise auf ihn reingefallen und habe 90 Euro bezahlt. Nach einigem Schriftwechsel mit Androhung einer Anzeige bin ich dann auch zu Polizei und habe Anzeige erstattet, denn ich finde diesem Kerl gehört das Hemd gebügelt.
Heute erhielt ich eine weitere Mail von ihm, entweder hat er mich aus Blödheit mit in den (Blind-)Verteiler genommen oder er ist an Dreistigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten. Habe ihm und der angeschriebenen Person mitgeteilt was ich von ihm halte und gleich die Anzeige angehängt.
Ich hoffe die Gute fällt nicht darauf rein.
Wir sollten uns alle treffen und ihm die Meinung geigen.


----------

